# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Long shot - looking for canadian optician(?) from Victoria - met at Vision Expo

## Uilleann

While at Expo this past weekend, we were lucky enough to meet many great opticians and docs from all over the world.  There was a group from Victoria that we met at the Oakley party at the Wynn on Saturday night.  We have a few pics we'd like to share but all we got was the name Roxanne.  Worked with two docs I believe, one of which looked to possibly be Indian in decent?

It's a huge shot in the dark, but here's to hoping we have a chance to say hello and will send the pictures on from that night.  All the best!

Brian and the crew from Berner Eye Clinic in Salt Lake City, UT.  :)

----------


## Lulubelle

I will try to help you out as I cover that area. The name doesn't sound familiar. Can you give me an age range?

----------


## Snitgirl

Lulubelle, what is it that you do in BC?

----------


## Uilleann

Blonde, probably late twenties - early thirties?  I think there were two docs at the practice, though I forget how many staff she mentioned - maybe 5-10 people?? Thought it seemed like a smaller private office as opposed to a larger chain...but it was very loud that evening, and we were all a bit....er....well, sauced.  ;)

----------


## Lulubelle

> and we were all a bit....er....well, sauced.


At least you remembered enough details. I'll see what I can do.

Snitgirl, I'm a frame rep, but I don't think we have met.

----------


## Uilleann

Thanks Lulu.   :Cool: 

I know it's a long shot, but who knows.  At least there were SOME fun moments at the show this year!  LOL

----------


## Snitgirl

thanks. if you don't mind me asking what frame lines do you carry?




> At least you remembered enough details. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Snitgirl, I'm a frame rep, but I don't think we have met.

----------


## Lulubelle

Hi Uilleann;

You're welcome.

Snitgirl, I PM'ed you.

----------

